# MKG - Mako Gold



## System (13 March 2018)

Mako Gold is an Australian public company, incorporated on 4 June 2015. The Company is a junior explorer with the rights to explore properties which are prospective for gold discoveries in Côte d’Ivoire and Burkina Faso, West Africa. 

Mako Gold has rights to permits containing three mineral projects located in Côte d’Ivoire (Napié) and Burkina Faso (Niou and Tangora). All of the projects were selected and secured based on prospective geology confirmed by extensive geochemical anomalies (up to 29km long), high-grade gold rock-chip samples (up to 59g/t Au) and shallow gold mineralisation, as evidenced by extensive artisanal gold mines and in the case of Napié, shallow RAB drilling. 

Mako has signed a Farm-In/JV Agreement on the Napie Permit in Cote d'Ivoire and has a geology team on the permit groundtruthing the drill targets.  Mako Gold intends to drill the multiple gold targets immediately post-listing.

It is anticipated that MKG will list on the ASX during March 2018.

http://www.makogold.com.au


----------



## Trav. (24 July 2019)

Announcement out today which caught my eye as they are hooked up with Perseus PRU who have decided to sit on the sidelines for the next stage. This gives MKG the opportunity to earn 75% (up from current 51%) of project. Assay results are pending for the 27 drilled holes which was completed early July. ( Previous drill results include 28m at 4.86g/t Au and 25m at 3.43g/t Au )

Not for me at these levels but some might be interested if you want to gamble on the outcome of the drilling and prior to the next cap raise. 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190724/pdf/446txz8wtvjnd7.pdf


----------



## barney (24 July 2019)

Trav. said:


> Not for me at these levels but some might be interested if you want to gamble on the outcome of the drilling and prior to the next cap raise.




Positives and negatives on this but I agree its not compelling enough to get involved at the moment.

Some tidy drill results so far but the wet season is in for now. Always a question mark when the JV partner elects to back off as well


----------



## finicky (7 November 2021)

No posts for a while so I thought I'd put something up, being as T. Locantro is pumping it and Mako has embarked on a new 45,000 mt drilling  campaign. Tenements are in a prolific West African greenstone belt and the team has already scored some wide high grade intercepts near surface. Some big  miners are nearby, e.g Perseus, with which they have an earn-in jv. Husband and wife founders who claim success in some past gold exploration company which I haven't followed up. 

Company last reported $12m cash so with a current market cap of $36m that makes enterprise value of only $24m.

Chart looks ok and could be already past the low of a rounding correction. Might be some getting set for drilling results from the aforesaid campaign. I am only  mildly tempted and pbly won't bite but it looks not bad for an African spec. If diluted for 20m options the share count would be ~400m and that were consolidated down to 100m shares you would be paying a bit less than 40c a share in an explorer with a not bad  cash position and some promising drill results. 

Not Held

Weekly


----------



## finicky (21 November 2021)

This chart has been improving. Strong volume for month of Oct (see thumb) which met and held the selling.
On the weekly the current 0.11 sp looks to be resistance for a closing price but some signs that it is crumbling. A Tony Locantro special. Probably would have nibbled if not conserving cash.

Weekly





Monthly


----------



## Sean K (21 November 2021)

finicky said:


> This chart has been improving.



Looks good, thanks.


----------



## finicky (9 December 2022)

Not so good these days @ 0.039
My past note shows that PRU divested more in the Cote D'ivoire project for an in species consideration - equivalent to 10c per MKG share received by PRU. Also, wasn't there a small cap raise recently @ .041? All to be checked if interested. Getting down to an interesting level?

Not Held


----------



## Sean K (9 December 2022)

finicky said:


> Not so good these days @ 0.039
> My past note shows that PRU divested more in the Cote D'ivoire project for an in species consideration - equivalent to 10c per MKG share received by PRU. Also, wasn't there a small cap raise recently @ .041? All to be checked if interested. Getting down to an interesting level?
> 
> Not Held
> ...




Interested, because that looks disastrous.   

EV down to about $15m.

All the team are ex-Orbis?

Maybe the deposit with some defined ounces can grow, with luck.


----------

